# Latest rumor/fact from dealer about S3



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

I just came back from driving an Audi TT 3.2 DSG of which the tranny is very impressive, beyond that the car just needs more power. Anyway, afterwards the dealer just came back from a dealer conference and the S3 is definately going to happen, the biggie is that it will be available in DSG only. I like the tranny, the problem is its not mod friendly. He said there targeting horsepower and 290-310hp. 
This is probably old news, its just good to hear it be repeatedly confirmed from different sources.
Phil


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Latest rumor/fact from dealer about S3 (I love pizza)*

Good to hear.....but........I won't believe that until Vortex1 confirms it or it is on AOAs website. (crosses fingers and says,"Please!!! Please!!"


----------

